# Is a rouge for me? -Questions regarding the popular problem



## LoxieFoxie (Jul 23, 2016)

So from my understanding there has been previous issues with older rouge models vibrating. I know the 2015-16 is a new design, but am still hearing that these vehicles are still vibrating. Does anyone know of any fixes that worked to stop the vibrating or what is causing it? Apparently Nissan says it is part of the design, which I frown upon because it sounds pretty terrible in the older videos. I can't find a new video for the new models vibrating, so I don't know how bad it is.

If you own a rouge and have encountered this, were you able to find out the cause, able to fix it or do you just drive it like it is? And how often and when does it exactly occur?

Again, I can't find much information about the newer models, only that it still vibrates. (And as to where it vibrates, I don't know except a lot of people are saying it is super common with these cars). I took one out for a test drive and it drove beautifully. Most people say they don't notice till about 1k miles after. 

I really want this car, it literally has all the functions I would love. However, I need to convince my husband this would be a good choice. I am not sure if the vibration is fixable and if it is a make it /break it thing?

I would like some updated reviews from this spring and summer. Most posts I read are from the winter. I am curious if temperature is an issue?


----------



## LoxieFoxie (Jul 23, 2016)

I just read there was a TSB issued earlier named NTB15-048. Does anyone know if that fixes this issue? Or where I can get more information about this TSB? Any information I can give my husband (who speaks more car language than I do) would be awesome!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There are lots of people who love their Rogue. Quite frankly given the numbers sold, I would have expected to see a lot more dissatisfied owners than there actually seems to be.

Vibration issues can be of two types. The first will be a bit normal and can be affected by load on the engine. For example on a very hot day w air con going, the engine fan kicking in, stereo on etc, you may feel a bit more vibration from the engine when stopped and idling than you would on a cooler day. 

The other would be cvt transmission related. The odd one has problems that I am sure you have read about. I think its less of a concern in the newer ones. If you live in a very hot climate with big hills or mountains your risk is much higher to have cvt issues, same deal if you do long stretches (8-10 hours straight driving).


----------



## bdickerson1 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Vibrations Yes, Like Yes*

Hello. I purchased my 2016 Rogue SV AWD last month. I noticed a vibration in the steering wheel and gas peddle between 20-30 MPH and between 40-50 MPH...generally when letting off the gas a bit to even out the acceleration. Mine does not vibrate when in idle, even with A/C running. I have 800 miles on the vehicle so far and the issue has not increased nor decreased. It really is only noticeable when driving around town and low speeds but smooth as glass on the highway. A friend of mine just purchased the same make/model and has no issue with vibration...so it seems hit or miss with the CVT. I do, however, really like the interior/exterior style and the technology is superior to other vehicles in this class. 
My advise would be to take your husband to the dealership with you so he can ask the tech questions..but ultimately, the test drive will be most important in your decision. If you feel the vibration in the steering wheel and gas peddle at speeds I described, walk away. If not, then you got a good CVT.


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Problems*

We had a 14 Rogue, no vibration at any speed, and that's the year the new body style stared, not 15. We had a 10 Rogue that was trouble free and no vibration.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

LoxieFoxie said:


> So from my understanding there has been previous issues with older rouge models vibrating. I know the 2015-16 is a new design, but am still hearing that these vehicles are still vibrating. Does anyone know of any fixes that worked to stop the vibrating or what is causing it? Apparently Nissan says it is part of the design, which I frown upon because it sounds pretty terrible in the older videos. I can't find a new video for the new models vibrating, so I don't know how bad it is.
> 
> If you own a rouge and have encountered this, were you able to find out the cause, able to fix it or do you just drive it like it is? And how often and when does it exactly occur?
> 
> ...


Please don't fall for lies. Its the worst quality car I have ever owned. the only thing that it has that is a positive is its looks and that is it....no more no less. if u decide to buy it , pay another 3k to buy the best warranty in the world otherwise have lots of cash ready for paying mechanics


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What other cars have you owned? Maybe you should learn to do a bit of your own mechanical work.


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

*No Lies*



actcdriver said:


> Please don't fall for lies. Its the worst quality car I have ever owned. the only thing that it has that is a positive is its looks and that is it....no more no less. if u decide to buy it , pay another 3k to buy the best warranty in the world otherwise have lots of cash ready for paying mechanics


Our 14 Rogue as well as my parent's 14 Rogue have been very good reliable vehicles.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> What other cars have you owned? Maybe you should learn to do a bit of your own mechanical work.


My answer will disappoint you :
2 Sentras = I was happy with them
1 Maxima = I was happy with it
1 Stupido Rogue

2 Lexus

Like I said, today's Nissan is no where close to good'ol Nissan anymore. everything made in china


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It doesn't disappoint me in the least. And I actually agree with you about the direction Nissan has taken with many of its vehicles, especially Suvs. Just try and be a little more reasoned in what you write.

Here is what I thought about the Rogue when I tried it. And I didn't mention the flimsy feel of the steering wheel.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/210906-test-drive-new-rogue-sl-comparison.html


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

We have an 04 Titan SE, have a 15 Murano SL, bought my son a 14 Sentra SR, had a 10 and 14 Rogue SL and a 76 Datsun B210. Parents also had a 10 Rogue and have a 14 Rogue. All but the B210 were trouble free. Now I'll admit there is no comparison between the Rogue and the Murano, but the Rogues have all been issue free. The Murano was also $13K more.


----------

